# Splittin' Food



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

*Splitting Food.* This thread is for *splitting food*. a term introduced first here on the AS by Vtrombly... he is a guy who hand splits all his firewood up in Michigan... has lots, and likes to also have a fire nearby going, as well. and a splitting food cooking grate... to cook his, what he calls... splitting food. so if you, too... like to CSS firewood and have some chow you cook up during splitting ops?... this is the tread for splitting food. all aspects invited from fire making to prep of the splitting food, to grate prep, set up and use... final fare, too. hot dogs to steak, fish... hobo packs... leftover warmers, anything... cooked on an open fire on splitting day is splitting food... but a gas grill, electric element, fry pan... it all can be for making splitting food on splitting day. Pictures? of course, pictures are welcome! encouraged... _"show us your splitting food!"_


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Well I normally finish a good day of wood making with a birch beer and if I'm driving from cabin to home I eat a Big Mac. Otherwise something hearty like spaghetti or a couple of frozen pizzas.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Well I normally finish a good day of wood making with a birch beer and if I'm driving from cabin to home I eat a Big Mac. Otherwise something hearty like spaghetti or a couple of frozen pizzas.



well, good to know....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

sbk: _and if I'm driving from cabin to home I eat a Big Mac.
_
lol... not sure if a drive thru Mickey D's... for a Big Mac... is splittin' food! but, I suppose if you say it is... well, who am I to disagree?... lol might be ok to call it lunch, or dinner or snack... but if it's not cooked over the splitting day's splitting chips fire... well... see my point?

now splitting up for the sauna... camp fire going... and fresh pike for lunch... oh yeah... splittin' food for sure, or fry pan on the sauna stove... perfect splittn' food...

but a big mac on way home? hmm... prob have to take that one to committee.... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Well I normally finish a good day of wood making with a birch beer and if I'm driving from cabin to home I eat a Big Mac. Otherwise something hearty like spaghetti or a couple of frozen pizzas.



_>Well I normally finish a good day of wood making with a birch beer_
hadn't thot about it, but definitely could be some good splittn' food! lol  the splittin' food kind, please...


----------



## Vtrombly (May 15, 2016)

I like to get some tin foil and make a pack for those chili cheese fries... Some brats or burgers... Now that's some SPLITTING FOOD.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> I like to get some tin foil and make a pack for those chili cheese fries... Some brats or burgers... Now that's some SPLITTING FOOD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

haha, j/k... u r right, some kinda good Splittin' Food.... I am having a burger and hand cut fries later for dinner... I mite have to go hand split me a stix or two  so I can post it up a splittin' food... 

well, that is if we don't get rained out... and that is a high likeliness...


----------



## Vtrombly (May 15, 2016)

Same here I think I'll be making my splitting food from the deck with my charcoal grill it's even snowing here right now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> Same here I think I'll be making my splitting food from the deck with my charcoal grill it's even snowing here right now.


----------



## Vtrombly (May 15, 2016)

It might be cold and flurrying out but that won't stop me from getting some splitting tea! Lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503272
> It might be cold and flurrying out but that won't stop me from getting some splitting tea! Lol



good one! lol... next thing u will be selling us on is... fun. posting up splitting fun... lol ... doubt I will get much splitting done today... got my mowing finished, but I came in to the mud room... soaked to the bone! downpour! not ideal weather for a camp fire... lol

dang it all, anyways... there goes my chance to git after some splittin' food!, too... the burger meat is just thawed in refer now, too... dang it...


----------



## Vtrombly (May 15, 2016)

Heres that splitting food for today. Man was it good. Burgers brats and chili cheese fries.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503335
> Heres that splitting food for today. Man was it good. Burgers brats and chili cheese fries.



I don't see no chili cheese fries...


----------



## srb08 (May 15, 2016)

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503335
> Heres that splitting food for today. Man was it good. Burgers brats and chili cheese fries.


Those burgers look almost done. A slice of onion, a little mustard and time to get after it. Good splitting food there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Those burgers look almost done. A slice of onion, a little mustard and time to get after it. Good splitting food there.




good clarification there srb... when I seen them I thot of you... said, prob too well done for srb!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

here is my splittin' food for today's rained out firewood splitting project (plans)... tasty burger and handcut fries...

handcut fries still un hand cut... lol and burger still in pre-made mode... sigh, oh well...


----------



## scallywag (May 15, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Those burgers look almost done


 
You'll get worms eating raw meat.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 16, 2016)

scallywag said:


> You'll get worms eating raw meat.



well, he don't call it raw... he calls it perfect! ... but has to have slice cheese on it, too... lol me, too:


----------



## srb08 (May 16, 2016)

scallywag said:


> You'll get worms eating raw meat.


That's what my wife says. 
I don't eat it raw..........but it's pretty close.


----------



## jrider (May 16, 2016)

scallywag said:


> You'll get worms eating raw meat.


Raise and butcher yourself. Nothing like eatin raw burger right from the grinder.


----------



## scallywag (May 16, 2016)

jrider said:


> Raise and butcher yourself.


 
We kill 4-5 Lambs yearly and a Steer every second year....I like to kill in June-July as that's the coldest time of year here, allows us to hang the carcass for that extra length of time and set the meat just right.


----------

